# My 55 Gallon Planted Aquarium



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey guys! My name is Blake and just looking to get some advice for my tanks.

These are some pics of my 55 gallon. 
trying to make it fully planted.

Fish..
9+ inch Knife fish
2 peppered cory
3 tetras (2 different kinds)
1 pleco

Nothing fancy. regular aqarium substrate, (2) 40 watt lights. (80 watt total), use API leaf zone and stress coat

I have some plants in there (no clue of the names), but would like some other kinds of plants that take up more room and get larger. 

Thanks


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like you could use some tall plants or some floating plants to take up all the open space at the top. Your tank looks really good though. You could probably put a few more tetras in there. Hopefully your Black Ghost Knife fish won't eat them!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

For the algae, you could try not leaving the light on as much. They do have chemicals that will get rid of algae but I don't recommend using it when you have live plants in at the same time. Your plants all look like Amazon Swords, which will grow fairly large if you give them time. My question for you is where you got the pieces of driftwood. I've been looking everywhere for a nice big piece of driftwood but can't find any anywhere...


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, i need some more plants.

the local fish store (petco) sucks. and i hate the plants

would anyone be willing to ship some of their extras to me?

im 17, but could ask parents for shipping possibly


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice tanks, snyderguy, fish sounds awesome.

I got the driftwood from this local guy on craigslist. He was moving and gave me the ghost knife and the driftwood. They are large pieces fastened to a flat piece of rock to stand up like they are.

I dont know where he got them but i still have his email so ill try and find out for ya.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

algae _will_ grow in your tank, and there is really no way (or reason) to stop it. just keep it off the front glass and itll be fine. also some valisneria would look nice along the back of the tank.


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

i dont really mind algae. i know there will always be some but there is lots of hair algae and some black algae that almost looks like hair or a ball of fur...

and valisneria would look nice. do you have any?


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah i have lots of val in my tank, i originally bought 3 plants when i set up the tank, and it grows like crazy!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah algae is good (except for bluegreen algae), also Snyderguy if you have any lakes near where you live you can always go look around on the shore for bits and pieces, All of my tanks have driftwood which were found at local lakes and they vary in size from the length of my arm, to only a few inches.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

but if you get wild driftwood, make sure to thoroughly scrub and boil it, as to not introduce diseases or parasites.


----------

